# 185 Pounds of Pork Bellies



## rexster314 (Sep 1, 2018)

Rubbed down with cure, sacked and waiting on the magic to happen


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

Wow.   That's allot.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2018)

185 pounds - Holy Cow, I mean Holy Pig.

Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 2, 2018)

Not even sure I could find that much pork belly


----------



## Ishi (Sep 3, 2018)

In for the pics


----------

